# Survivor Panama:Exile Island



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

I added it last night...I can't wait.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up. My guide data is only about half way filled in on 2/2 so I'll have to look again in a couple days. 

Survivor, Idol, Olympics... ah, a good month for TV.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Any idea if it's in High Def?

-Kevin


----------



## HookedOnTivo (Feb 14, 2002)

kbmb said:


> Any idea if it's in High Def?
> 
> -Kevin


I doubt it ever will be in hi-def. HD cameras are very very very expensive. CBS is not going to risk those getting damaged in the jungle. It won't be HD until the pricetag on those cameras comes way down.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

I'd be surprised if the cost of the cameras was the only reason, or even the main reason. There are only a few shows remaining on network prime-time TV that aren't in HD, and I'd think Survivor would have plenty of money in their budget since they save so much money on their cast. Granted, they do seem to use more cameras than scripted shows (maybe?) and/or they have a higher profit margin and don't want to give that up, so it could be part of it. The Apprentice still isn't in HD either, right? And they don't have the jungle issue. I think another big reason might be that without makeup, showers, razors and other personal grooming items, we wouldn't want to see those people in HD, especially after a month without that stuff.

In any case, if they ever do switch to HD, I think they'd hype it in the promos.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

I can't wait to see how the Exile Island twist works. Are you sent to exile instead of being voted off? Prior to being voted off? Do they vote for two in tribal council, one out and one exiled? 

Hopefully it is not a let down.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

If your team loses the reward challenge, they have to select a tribe member to go to 'Exile Island'. 

That is rich with new possibilities!


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

Should be a good twist this season-looking forward to it.


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

I doubt the lack of HD has anything at all to do with camera prices. I think it has everything to do with the sheer quantity of footage that need to be edited down to what is shown. The costs of storing and editing the HD content would pe prohibitive. Of course, the sheer number of cameras needed would also be a driver, but the time, effort, and storage of mass piles of footage is why we've yet to see reality TV really break thru with HD.


----------



## flutieman07 (Feb 13, 2006)

rrrobinsonjr said:


> If your team loses the reward challenge, they have to select a tribe member to go to 'Exile Island'.
> 
> That is rich with new possibilities!


I'm waiting for the first time they bust it out at Tribal council after the votes are read....people will be going crazy!


----------

